# To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies On Here



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You forgot the Negative Nancys.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What's a Whinger?

*To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies On Here*


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Whinger 


Mista T said:


> What's a Whinger?
> 
> *To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies On Here*


Whinger is Australian for whiner.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LordBinky said:


> To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies
> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us?


For your information, you're sounding like a Moaner, a Yap, and a Cry Baby.
The "Whinger" I'm not so sure about..... WTF is a Whinger??


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables". They cant hold a steady W2 job so Uber/Lyft is their only hope and means of income.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> *What's a Whinger?*





Uber's Guber said:


> *The "Whinger" I'm not so sure about..... WTF is a Whinger??*


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables".


Said the Lyft Driver. :biggrin:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Whinger
> 
> Whinger is Australian for whiner.


Yes, whingeing is very often preceded with "For Christ's sake, will you stop your effin' ..."

.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, whingeing is very often preceded with "For Christ's sake, will you stop your effin' ..."


I hear somebody telling an Australian to stop "_whingeing_," I'm assuming the Australian is spanking his monkey again.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> What's a Whinger?
> 
> *To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies On Here*


I'm thinking ..,whiners maybe. God knows there's no shortage of adult crybaby-drivers.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Ah yes, the "shut up and take the dick in the ass or leave" and "thinks he's smart and original" guy is here.
> 
> Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.
> 
> So why don't you shut your trap until you come up with some suggestions on how the companies we work for can operate at a profit without screwing the drivers. I have and it wasn't even difficult.


&#128514; &#128514;&#128514;With all the money in the world these certified losers couldn't make a profit if their lives depended on it.
Track record more than proves it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

IR12 said:


> I'm thinking ..,whiners maybe. God knows there's no shortage of adult crybaby-drivers.
> 
> 
> All the money in the world would not allow these certified losers to make a profit.
> They've more than proved it.


Actually, all they have to do is trim their 19000 6 figure employees sown to the less than 3000 needed for this app... And dump all their pretend "we're a tech company" BS and they would be profitable damn near instantly.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Do you understand what web forums are about? People go to these websites to air their grievances and problems about a particular product, service, job -- whatever. Sometimes you'll find helpful advice, but often they serve only as echo chambers for other disgruntled users. That's the internet. If you're here to read only positive, uplifting posts, you're in the wrong place. The internet would be boring without the negativity.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Whinger
> 
> Whinger is Australian for whiner.


As in 'whinging pom'.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> .
> 
> 
> As in 'whinging pom' .


Now that one I remember! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I hear somebody telling an Australian to stop "_whingeing_," I'm assuming the Australian is spanking his monkey again.


You mean a " ******" !

A WINGING ******.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You mean a " @@@@@@" !
> 
> A WINGING @@@@@@.


I know that one too! Learned it recently though... :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DAMN. . . NOT ALLOWED

A " YANKER".

SUBSTITUTE THE Y FOR A W



Lissetti said:


> I know that one too! Learned it recently though... :biggrin:


Always liked a " Girl who can Yank " !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> DAMN. . . NOT ALLOWED
> 
> A " YANKER".
> 
> SUBSTITUTE THE Y FOR A W


I counted the characters and knew what you said.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I counted the characters and knew what you said.


And all this time I thought one of the perks of being a mod was getting to view what was hiding behind all those @'s. &#129488;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> And all this time I thought one of the perks of being a mod was getting to view what was hiding behind all those @'s. &#129488;


Shes Smat !

No need to peek.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> And all this time I thought one of the perks of being a mod was getting to view what was hiding behind all those @'s. &#129488;


I didn't have to. I knew the word well. Plus I recognized it in the context he used it in. :biggrin:

I was guilty of using that word too until it was whispered I shouldn't. I cant help it! I like the word.

&#127468;&#127463;❤


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mista T said:


> What's a Whinger?





Uber's Guber said:


> WTF is a Whinger??


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you for adding these two words to my repertoire of half bad curse words that you are allowed to say on the internet which are Whingers and Yaps. They fall in with words like crap and dang. These are good words that sound funny that I plan to use from now on. Thanks again.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables". They cant hold a steady W2 job so Uber/Lyft is their only hope and means of income.


Speak for yourself ya whinger....
Many of us boomers are perfectly employable. 
I personally can make more money doing this than most jobs I could 
easily get and like


----------



## LordBinky (Dec 11, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


Yeah, but there's a difference between a real soldier and a keyboard soldier. Let's see them shut down their computers and go storm Uber and Lyft Hubs.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Thank you for adding these two words to my repertoire of half bad curse words that you are allowed to say on the internet which are Whingers and Yaps. They fall in with words like crap and dang. These are good words that sound funny that I plan to use from now on. Thanks again.


I got a new phrase from you the other day and thats "make them drink out of the toilet"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

LordBinky said:


> Yeah, but there's a difference between a real soldier and a keyboard soldier. Let's see them shut down their computers and go storm Uber and Lyft Hubs.


There should be
worldwide strikes on the IPO days
And when the moon is full
we should go moon them too


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


I keep going online just to cancel and kick out passengers. That way, they are pissed off when they get in the car with "the rest of you."

Burn it all down


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

robg77 said:


> Do you understand what web forums are about? People go to these websites to air their grievances and problems about a particular product, service, job -- whatever. Sometimes you'll find helpful advice, but often they serve only as echo chambers for other disgruntled users.


Well that's certainly true.

They come here to complain about driving for U/L after they've stopped driving for them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

HPClays said:


> I keep going online just to cancel and kick out passengers. That way, they are pissed off when they get in the car with "the rest of you."
> 
> Burn it all down


Stop that!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

LordBinky said:


> Yeah, but there's a difference between a real soldier and a keyboard soldier. Let's see them shut down their computers and go storm Uber and Lyft Hubs.


You need to go back to school and learn how every revolution begins. 
Because it always starts with talk talk talk. 
First comes the *****ing and moaning.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You need to go back to school and learn how every revolution begins.


You're not likely to create one of those here.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You need to go back to school and learn how every revolution begins.
> Because it always starts with talk talk talk.
> First comes the @@@@@ing and moaning.


Revolutions don't exactly have a good track record; we are biased in the US because ours was brilliant. Often the new boss is way worse than the old boss. I'll take the status quo for now.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Revolutions don't exactly have a good track record; *we are biased in the US because ours was brilliant*.


Agreed, and because most of the small revolutions that fail don't get a lot of space in high school history curricula.

I'd like to see some more revolutionary behavior at the rideshare hubs - it would make for some interesting local news.

(There is a reason they have trained security at the hubs.)



HPClays said:


> I keep going online just to cancel and kick out passengers. That way, they are pissed off when they get in the car with "the rest of you."
> 
> Burn it all down


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


What's wrong with that, &#128541;


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


People love to complain in any profession, so that isn't really likely to happen.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax complain constantly. Maybe they should all uninstall the Uber/Lyft apps and get back on the city bus. -o:


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


What pickups though? It's the most wonderful time of the year (to whine and complain).


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Here ya go! *TOSS!!!*


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Mista T said:


> What's a Whinger?
> 
> *To All The Moaners, Whingers, Yaps and Cry Babies On Here*


Debra? Starred in a movie with John Travolta back in the late 70s?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Pax complain constantly. Maybe they should all uninstall the Uber/Lyft apps and get back on the city bus. -o:


I don't think you appreciate the Uber Dream that well.

The idea is to put the city buses out of business, or at least take a big bite out of that business model.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Revolutions don't exactly have a good track record; we are biased in the US because ours was brilliant. Often the new boss is way worse than the old boss. I'll take the status quo for now.


Not sure everyone would agree on the brilliant part. But agreed, revolutions don't have a good track record.

I think revolutions often just shift injustices to different people or areas of life, or jumble around the oppressed and oppressors a bit. For the average person, things could end up relatively better, or a little to a lot worse, but rarely perfect.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think you appreciate the Uber Dream that well.
> 
> The idea is to put the city buses out of business, or at least take a big bite out of that business model.


I'm fully aware of it, in Seattle Uber and Lyft are crushing the city transit to the degree that the city has practically waged war on Ants with all the regulations and laws they are putting in place to target us. The latest is making the state a Pay Per Mile tax state...

I was just joking about the OPs advice for people to quit a service because they complain, rather than using their voices to try and make changes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LordBinky said:


> Yeah, but there's a difference between a real soldier and a keyboard soldier.


Said the keyboard soldier. 


I_Like_Spam said:


> The idea is to put the city buses out of business, or at least take a big bite out of that business model.


Idk.... city buses in my market operate in the red. And have you seen their regular clientele? I don't want a bite of that nasty shit!


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

Naysayers?

Malcontents?

Problem Children! 

Stand up and be recognized!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Why do I feel like OP is going to be bithing and moaning about Uber by summer.

The honey moon stage is always like that, first Uber’s gentle and pays well. A few months later... no lube, chalk dust, and pennies on the dollar.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Not sure everyone would agree on the brilliant part.


Can you name a better one that resulted in more freedom and prosperity for the average person? Most of them stink. Russian, Chinese, even French.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

In the episode of Games of Thrones where they try to capture a wight to bring back to Cersei, The Mountain accuses Gendry of whinging. 

That is all.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Can you name a better one that resulted in more freedom and prosperity for the average person? Most of them stink. Russian, Chinese, even French.


Not all revolutions are military clashes between those in power and those opposed to the status quo. There are also social and economic revolutions. The 40-hour work week was a revolution. Social Security. Cesar Chavez. You get the idea.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Guess I'll have to start referring to myself as a right whinger from now on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bonmot said:


> The 40-hour work week was a revolution.


Screw that. My personal revolution culminated into a 20-hour work week. :thumbup:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


*IN FOR THE MOANERS*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables". They cant hold a steady W2 job so Uber/Lyft is their only hope and means of income.


I've been employed at my day job with my company for 13.5 years, 1.5 as a contractor, 12 as a full time employee!

*BEAMS WITH PRIDE OVER BEING AN EXCEPTIONAL U/L DRIVER*


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

best trollable thread since.....yesterday lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Screw that. My personal revolution culminated into a 20-hour work week. :thumbup:


Passive income I am guessing. Nice.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out the idle for 1 1/2 hours for a $5 trip crew. Collected unemployment for a few months, probably following 9/11, and we had to make X number of calls per week to prove we were looking for work. Is this the same concept?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Where have I seen this in the past?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Can you name a better one that resulted in more freedom and prosperity for the average person? Most of them stink. Russian, Chinese, even French.


That averageperson is the
worst troll to ever come to this site.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh, my god. I apologize to the rest of the English-speaking world for the insufferable bleating of some of my compatriots. We almost can’t help exhibiting to the rest of the world our unique blend of arrogance coupled with ignorance, as this mindset has been fueled by an unending PR blitz about how exceptional we are, just for passively being born onto a particular patch of the planet.

****ing whingeing wankers!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Thing is, if it weren't for the "Moaners, Whingers [sic] , Yaps and Cry Babies" in the world there would never be any revolutions, no civil rights, no women's suffrage... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


Oh here we go...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables"


most? hey now a healthy percent are retirees.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> in Seattle Uber and Lyft are crushing the city transit to the degree that the city has practically waged war on Ants with all the regulations and laws they are putting in place to target us.


To be honest, I don't think that's the whole story.

Admittedly, where you live, people are intent enough on being hip that they'd rather pay for U/L than ride public transportation.

But I suspect the other reasons are:

- Because government there thinks that public transportation is "greener."
and
- Because they can. Here where I live, there would be a meltdown in terms of public opinion, and they'd get thrown out of office. (Houston threw out its red light cameras after the results of a referendum. A majority of us said we hated them.)


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

You're moaning and complaining and "whinging" about people moaning, complaining, and "whinging."

Do you see the irony?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kevink said:


> You're moaning and complaining and "whinging" about people moaning, complaining, and "whinging."
> 
> Do you see the irony?


Nope, not at all. &#128526;



robg77 said:


> Do you understand what web forums are about? People go to these websites to air their grievances and problems about a particular product, service, job -- whatever. Sometimes you'll find helpful advice, but often they serve only as echo chambers for other disgruntled users. That's the internet. If you're here to read only positive, uplifting posts, you're in the wrong place. The internet would be boring without the negativity.


Totally accept all this. However, with the negativity, and complaining, you're also going to hear the counter point.

Guaranteed. It's what the internet's all about. &#128513;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

robg77 said:


> Do you understand what web forums are about? People go to these websites to air their grievances and problems about a particular product, service, job -- whatever. Sometimes you'll find helpful advice, but often they serve only as echo chambers for other disgruntled users. That's the internet. If you're here to read only positive, uplifting posts, you're in the wrong place. The internet would be boring without the negativity.


Everyone on this thread should try reading this in their best Morgan Freeman voice


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I might be all those things (moaner🤭), but I sure dont do it while ubering 😃👍.


----------



## Burning-House (Dec 25, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


I'll leave you the crap trips/riders You know pools/premiums They are all yours



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables". They cant hold a steady W2 job so Uber/Lyft is their only hope and means of income.


Oh so you're one of those uber drivers with a high paying job that does uber at the side for fun


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


and vice versa


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Are you moaning, whining, yapping, or crying about this? Its hard to tell emotion via text...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Burning-House said:


> Oh so you're one of those uber drivers with a high paying job that does uber at the side for fun


or had a real job that paid well and then retired. RS just to fill time as the primary motivator. AND we are a sizable percent of the RS driver population.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

Some only exist to whinge whine and *****. Weak minds unable to live life.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The idea is to put the city buses out of business, or at least take a big bite out of that business model.


City buses and mass transit in general is not a business model. They are subsidized with huge amounts of federal, state, and local revenue. Uber will never be able to compete with mass transit on that level. Uber doesn't own a fleet of vehicles, which means they are totally incapable of deploying resources by themselves. They rely on their "driver partners" who in turn rely on a profitable business model to keep their own vehicles deployed for public use.

Once Uber makes it impossible for their driver partners to turn a profit, Uber's ability to earn revenue through booking rides will disappear completely.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Once Uber makes it impossible for their driver partners to turn a profit, Uber's ability to earn revenue through booking rides will disappear completely.


Yes, but...

There will always be drivers who think they're making a profit because their revenue is bigger than their gas cost.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> or had a real job that paid well and then retired. RS just to fill time as the primary motivator. AND we are a sizable percent of the RS driver population.


This ^^^. Even as a "retired from the real world" driver, I enjoy the *****ing and moaning I read here every day. I also enjoy the folks that complain about the complainers. If y'all got along and agreed all the time I'd have to resort to following politics instead.

And how come I can say shit but I can't say *****?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> I also enjoy the folks that complain about the complainers


amen


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> And how come I can say shit but I can't say @@@@@?


You can't say "@@@@@" because the "@@@" part of it is too vile to see in print (people might actually vomit!), and the "@@@@" part is an "A" felony that would draw the interest of the (hushed tone) Federal @@@@@ Task Force (/hushed tone). And we can't have those guys snooping around, because then they might find out about the @@@@, the @@@@@@@, and maybe even the @@@[email protected]@@@/@@!

I mean, can you imagine it? No? I didn't think so!

We mustn't speak of this again.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> There will always be drivers who think they're making a profit because their revenue is bigger than their gas cost.


They can think that. Eventually, their negative bank account balance will force them out of the rideshare business altogether.

There's a reason Uber's churn rate is 96% within a year. The people doing this realize it won't pay the bills...at least, not as a full-time career.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You forgot the Negative Nancys.


And don't leave out the 'nattering nabobs of negativity' ( courtesy of Spiro Agnew's speech of 1970 ).


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Revolutions don't exactly have a good track record; we are biased in the US because ours was brilliant. Often the new boss is way worse than the old boss. I'll take the status quo for now.


American Revolutionary War. 
American Civil War. 
Women's Right to Vote Movement. 
Civil Rights Movement. 
LGBTQ Rights Movement. 
Every single one of these was a revolution.

Other than the first two (and even then just replace American) these occur in many other countries.



MiamiKid said:


> You couldn't be more wrong.


Oh really? 
Please do try to be more specific as you have disproven nothing I said while history concludes exactly as I stated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> They can think that. Eventually, their negative bank account balance will force them out of the rideshare business altogether.
> 
> There's a reason Uber's churn rate is 96% within a year. The people doing this realize it won't pay the bills...at least, not as a full-time career.


And they'll be replaced by others who have the same illusion. That's the churn rate at work.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> American Revolutionary War.
> American Civil War.
> Women's Right to Vote Movement.
> Civil Rights Movement.
> ...


Sorry, no need for specifics. Some things are crystal clear. 
&#128526;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Definitely the DP HaHa for the week!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Most Uber drivers are what we call "The Unemployables". They cant hold a steady W2 job so Uber/Lyft is their only hope and means of income.


Spoken like a true Uber/Lyft driver.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Yep. As a driver who remembers big surges and big bonuses, and above all how cool the idea of Uber used to be, I still drive. We still make something, some money doesn't hurt.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yep. As a driver who remembers big surges and big bonuses, and above all how cool the idea of Uber used to be, I still drive. We still make something, *some money doesn't hurt.*


If you do the math correctly it does.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> If you do the math correctly it does.


I bought my car used and cash(earnt from rideshare). It took it 20,000 to pay for itself. It is a bullet proof Camry. I have been doing this for more than 4 years. I am fine, thank you &#128591;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I bought my car used and cash(earnt from rideshare). It took it 20,000 to pay for itself. It is a bullet proof Camry. I have been doing this for more than 4 years. I am fine, thank you &#128591;


Do you reset your trip meter the moment you pull out of the driveway and check it when you pull back in at end of the day? Then divide that into your gross earnings? And, do same with time driving?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Do you reset your trip meter the moment you pull out of the driveway and check it when you pull back in at end of the day? Then divide that into your gross earnings? And, do same with time driving?


 I don't lose my sleep over what the odometer says. This car is a bulletproof reliable and durable business tool that has already earnt itself and has hell lot of life left in it. Whatever money it makes me after this, its profit. Is this math so complicated for you to understand? &#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Is this math so complicated for you to understand?


ouch. -o: Like you I don't give a poop about gross profit, margins or any other math. Of course, I'm not doing this full time and not depending on it. That makes a big difference in 'tudes' here. I have easy goals: positive cash flow and a tax loss or small net income for tax purposes. A tax loss would be very nice to offset the real household income.......


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ouch. -o: Like you I don't give a poop about gross profit, margins or any other math. Of course, I'm not doing this full time and not depending on it. That makes a big difference in 'tudes' here. I have easy goals: positive cash flow and a tax loss or small net income for tax purposes. A tax loss would be very nice to offset the real household income.......


 I have lost $4000 on this car. If I want to sell it now, I will lose $4000. While I have made more than $20,000 with it. Depreciation is a myth.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Depreciation is a myth


and depreciation is a non-cash expense. Yet, some obsess over it.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and depreciation is a non-cash expense. Yet, some obsess over it.


Agreed. I want to add that depreciation only hurts if you're driving say a brand new Mercedes S class for Uber X and comfort, the job that can be done well with a Camry. 
I chose a Camry, and not the smaller cars because I find Camry very comfortable for myself. It is a 4 cylinder Camry, so it is also not terrible on the gas


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I don't lose my sleep over what the odometer says. This car is a bulletproof reliable and durable business tool that has already earnt itself and has hell lot of life left in it. Whatever money it makes me after this, its profit. Is this math so complicated for you to understand? &#129300;


So you do not calculate your dollars per mile. Noted. I am $2-$3 per mile. $40-$60 per hour (from time I leave house until I return).


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> So you do not calculate your dollars per mile. Noted. I am $2-$3 per mile. $40-$60 per hour (from time I leave house until I return).


I don't look at my odometer. Car has earnt itself, I want my profit now. Camrys don't die, they get totalled. Lets drive it till it gets totalled.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I don't look at my odometer


but you do track mileage, because otherwise the .59 cents per mile deduction would be like GONE for u. &#128078;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I don't look at my odometer. Car has earnt itself, I want my profit now. Camrys don't die, they get totalled. Lets drive it till it gets totalled.


Then you replace it how? At what expense? I do like your buy cheap and drive into the ground. My points are more to those reading, that doing math is in fact important. Not all will approach as you do :winking:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> but you do track mileage, because otherwise the .59 cents per mile deduction would be like GONE for u. &#128078;


That I do for tax purposes at the end of the year, every mile on my car is a write-off. It is a RS dedicated business asset. What I meant was that I'm not obsessed with looking at my odometer every day and lose my sleep over it. I eat dead miles to reach money, I don't just park my car somewhere and wait. Some folks have made a big deal out of dead miles and depreciation. What are they driving? A lamburgini or a bugatti? &#128514;



UberLaLa said:


> Then you replace it how? At what expense? I do like your buy cheap and drive into the ground. My points are more to those reading, that doing math is in fact important. Not all will approach as you do :winking:


It will replace/earn itself multiple times before it dies. At the end of the day, I have earnt money.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> ....
> 
> It will replace/earn itself multiple times before it dies. At the end of the day, I have earnt money.


And at the end of this Camry, what will you buy and how will you pay for it? You are not earning as much as you think. You are taking out a payday loan on your vehicle. What is your per mile earnings? How about your hourly?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> And at the end of this Camry, what will you buy and how will you pay for it? You are not earning as much as you think. You are taking out a payday loan on your vehicle. What is your per mile earnings? How about your hourly?


*And at the end of this Camry, what will you buy and how will you pay for it?*
I will buy another Camry. I will pay cash from the money that this Camry will make me. This Camry has already earnt itself and paid my bills as well.

*You are not earning as much as you think.*
I know how much I earn. Been doing it for 4+ years.

*You are taking out a payday loan on your vehicle*
Cash flow to my account is much faster than the depreciation on the car. That's not a payday loan.

*What is your per mile earnings?*
It is a useless variable. I don't lose my sleep over it. Cash flow to my account should be faster than the car depreciating. If you gross $5000 a month, your $10,000 car doesn't become $5000. After certain point in the life of your car, depreciation becomes irrelevant. Just keep it alive and turn it into money. I don't care about this Camry, I just want it not to die before it has put money for three more Camrys in my checking account &#128514;

*How about your hourly?*
This is not an hourly job. It is a small business. Business has ups and downs. If I want hourly guarantee, I will flip burgers for Burger King.

By the way, I have a friend who is from Afghanistan. I am too. He buys a cheap Prius for like $6000. Drives it for 9 months, makes like $40,000. Then he sells that Prius for a loss. He goes to Afghanistan for 3 months vacation. He comes back and does the same thing again &#128514; He says he doesnt want the stress of leaving his car here while he is away.

Please listen to people and their stories. Don't do too much math. Everyone has a system that works for them. Nobody is stupid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Everyone has a system that works for them.


amen.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> *And at the end of this Camry, what will you buy and how will you pay for it?*
> I will buy another Camry. I will pay cash from the money that this Camry will make me. This Camry has already earnt itself and paid my bills as well.
> 
> *You are not earning as much as you think.*
> ...


Not saying 'stupid,' just saying most Uber driver's do not earn near what they think. I would guess you are doing about .75* cents per mile, at best. And around $15 per hour.

*And that is if you drive XL primarily, far less if you drive X:

*Uber Virginia Beach Rates*
Uber Virginia Beach: the current rates for these services:
*UberX*
Base Fare: $0.67
Per Minute: $0.12
Per Mile: $0.60
Cancellation Fee: $5
Service Fee: $1.90
*UberXL*
Base Fare: $0.96
Per Minute: $0.23
Per Mile: $0.90
Cancellation Fee: $5
Service Fee: $1.90

Taxis there are like $3 per mile.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Today, I learned that it's better to have "earnt" your money than to have "earned" it.

This, the importance of what I've _earnt_ - not talk of depreciation, or taxes, or net-per-mile dollars - is what I ... learnt.

I feel free.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Today, I learned that it's better to have "earnt" your money than to have "earned" it.
> 
> This, the importance of what I've _earnt_ - not talk of depreciation, or taxes, or net-per-mile dollars - is what I ... learnt.
> 
> I feel free.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


Would you say you are whining, moaning, yapping or cry babying about this?

_Asking for a friend..._


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Not saying 'stupid,' just saying most Uber driver's do not earn near what they think. I would guess you are doing about .75* cents per mile, at best. And around $15 per hour.
> 
> *And that is if you drive XL primarily, far less if you drive X:
> 
> ...


I explained everything. I don't stress myself with those things. It is what it is. At the end of the day, I am left with profit. I don't drive to lose money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yes, The rates are not just adequate, they are the best. I provide water, snacks and encourage passengers to eat in my car and throw the wrappers and spill the food all over the car. I spend a minimum of thirty minutes after each trip cleaning up after each rider because it is my duty as an Uber driver to provide service at the maximum convenience of the rider and maximum inconvenience of the driver.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, The rates are not just adequate, they are the best. I provide water, snacks and encourage passengers to eat in my car and throw the wrappers and spill the food all over the car. I spend a minimum of thirty minutes after each trip cleaning up after each rider because it is my duty as an Uber driver to provide service at the maximum convenience of the rider and maximum inconvenience of the driver.


Water and snacks? I have never done that. Cleaning the car for 30 minutes after every trip? Thats exaggeration. I hope you are just being sarcastic here.
I ended my 8 hour shift an hour ago, and my car is as clean as when I started my shift.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Water and snacks? I have never done that. Cleaning the car for 30 minutes after every trip? Thats exaggeration. I hope you are just being sarcastic here.
> I ended my 8 hour shift an hour ago, and my car is as clean as when I started my shift.


Uuumm! He's being sarcastic. @Virginia is for lovers meet my friend @Another Uber Driver. Also if you ever have any interest in discussing history or linguistics....he's more than happy to indulge.

Un altro driver Uber è conosciuto come il professore qui. &#128513;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Uuumm! He's being sarcastic. @Virginia is for lovers meet my friend @Another Uber Driver. Also if you ever have any interest in discussing history or linguistics....he's more than happy to indulge.
> 
> Un altro driver Uber è conosciuto come il professore qui. &#128513;


I am a history freak. Let's start with Genghiz Khan &#128514;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am a history freak. Let's start with Genghiz Khan &#128514;


You have found a friend in @Another Uber Driver then. He won't disappoint. :biggrin:


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


If the business model cannot afford it to pay minimum wages and benefits for 75% of it's work force, it is not a business model it is a scam.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> ...
> By the way, I have a friend who is from Afghanistan. I am too. He buys a cheap Prius for like $6000. Drives it for 9 months, makes like $40,000. Then he sells that Prius for a loss. He goes to Afghanistan for 3 months vacation. He comes back and does the same thing again ....


When I grow up, I want to be just like your Afghani friend.


----------



## Burning-House (Dec 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> or had a real job that paid well and then retired. RS just to fill time as the primary motivator. AND we are a sizable percent of the RS driver population.


So you're a has been telling us who we are?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And they'll be replaced by others who have the same illusion. That's the churn rate at work.


Eventually, they'll run out of suckers. Of course, they may run out of venture capital to keep this whole ponzi scheme going before that happens.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> ... Hell, we would still have children working coal mines.


...who would then grow up and apply their soot-brained erudition to electing more confidence men.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I hope you are just being sarcastic here.





Lissetti said:


> He's being sarcastic.





Lissetti said:


> He won't disappoint.


Obviously, you do not understand. I am an Uber Boy Scout. Uber is the BEST company. I always follow Uber Pro Tips and accept every request. My favourite is Pool. If it's Express Pool and they ask me to come to the address, I always say YES SIR! and do it. I'm also very happy when "service" animals shed all over my car. ANOTHER CHANCE TO CLEAN UP!!!!!!!



dmoney155 said:


> When I grow up, I want to be just like your Afghani friend.


I didn't know it until Uber started, but when I grow up, I want to be an Uber Boy Scout.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Burning-House said:


> So you're a has been telling us who we are?


I need a translation for this one.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Burning-House said:


> So you're a has been telling us who we are?


Hey brother, which part of Afghanistan are you from? Did you attend Kabul English Language Center too? &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I need a translation for this one.


ok, so I think I unscrambled this. Because somebody is retired from a real job and now they do something for time and a little mad cash they are a 'has been'. OK, that's about how somebody who hasn't had a real job see's it. FINE I own it. I worked for a 4 decades and now I'm a 'has been'. A lot of 'has beens' do RS. ah, forum life.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

You’re complaining about complainers? Oh the irony! 🙄


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

LordBinky said:


> Why don't you all just pack it in and leave the pickups to the rest of us? Seriously, that would be a big help. Thanks.


fully agree!


----------

